# I'm scared. Kissed My baby and have a cold sore.



## Pinkie88

I kissed my week old baby on his 
forehead and a few hours later noticed im getting a cold sore. I am so scared. Any advice?


----------



## Ashlee B x

I have one too! the biggest ive ever had n id been kissin LO on her mouth before i noticed, so far its been 3 days n nothings come up. ur LO shud be fine just dont kiss him till its gone :) x


----------



## Pinkie88

It's so scary :( I can't believe I kissed his head just hours before the cold sore appeared. Newborns die from this virus. I can't even sleep I'm so worried:


----------



## Ashlee B x

U kissed his head not his mouth im sure he'll be fine, if u notice anything 'different' about his behaviour then call your gp or MW. But because he is only a week they change so much everyday so try not to worry too much x


----------



## Pinkie88

I probably ate and touched my mouth and touched him.. I'm just obsessing over it. It seems if newborns contract the herpes virus, it usually kills them from what I've read.


----------



## tummymummy

Pinkie88 said:


> I probably ate and touched my mouth and touched him.. I'm just obsessing over it. It seems if newborns contract the herpes virus, it usually kills them from what I've read.

Have you had cold sores before? x


----------



## Pinkie88

Yes, my whole life.


----------



## septemberbaby

Chances are you passed the virus on in utero then, so he'll have some immunity to it. I wouldn't worry, and maybe call your doctor for reassurance? They'll be able to explain a whole lot better than most people here why it shouldn't be a problem at all. ;)


----------



## joshiesmum

I had one when lo was born i was kissing her all the time cuz i didnt realise it was dangerous. if u have had one before shell have immunity if that makes sense? xxxx


----------



## Weezie123

As others say he probably has immunity to it through you. I'm sure I read it's only dangerous if the mother had contracted a Coldsore after the baby was born but as you've had them for years it should be fine as he has the antibodies. Make sure to wash your hands really well before changing him and don't touch your mouth x also I'm pretty sure he's unlikely to get one on her head- usually lips, nose, groin are the most likely areas of contraction.


----------



## indifference

I thought the major danger with them being 'spread' onto baby was only if you made contact with them when the blister appears as it can leak fluid? Therefore making the very beginning tingle/bump stage 'relatively' safe?

Not saying that is as gospel but what I believed.


----------



## Pinkie88

The nurse at his doctors office called back and said since I only kissed his head and not his lips, he's probably going to be fine.im still worried though.


----------



## Tasha

Immunity is passed on from mother to child when you have had coldsore's before, the concern is when you havent had a coldsore before and your baby is less than six weeks old.


----------



## Pinkie88

Tasha said:


> Immunity is passed on from mother to child when you have had coldsore's before, the concern is when you havent had a coldsore before and your baby is less than six weeks old.

Thanks. I'll try to relax.


----------



## mrsrof

The only cases i've read about where the baby dies have been when a certain type of rarely performed circumcision is performed that involves the rabbi putting his mouth there after the cut...this would result in the virus entering straight into the blood stream.

I believe that something like half of all people have the virus in their bodies and most pick it up as babies from being kissed. it's only a problem in people with lowered immunity xx


----------



## Tasha

Here is a link to a fb group. I know the Mummy https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#...ers-of-cold-sores-to-newborns/177674425637853 it will give you some accurate information, and hopefully will reassure you :hugs:


----------



## PugMama22

This happened to us several months ago... Everything will be okay! Just don't kiss him again until it clears up. I called dr and she assured me to relax and that baby was fine. He was fine and a week later the cold sore cleared and I couldn't wait to Kiss him!


----------



## Pinkie88

PugMama22 said:


> This happened to us several months ago... Everything will be okay! Just don't kiss him again until it clears up. I called dr and she assured me to relax and that baby was fine. He was fine and a week later the cold sore cleared and I couldn't wait to Kiss him!


Thanks :) that's reassuring


----------

